# Terracata pot?



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like to add a terracta pot to my aquarium. Wondering if anyone has had any bad effects after adding one of these pots to their tank. Read they may change your ph level. Do they raise or lower your ph? Raising my ph would not be good.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't seen anything as to if they raise or lower it. I do see them in a lot of tanks, and plan to use them myself when I get a FW tank back up.

I would just give them a good scrub beforehand.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ya you just wanna get all the loose dust off and the best way to do that is to rinse it under warm-hot water and scrub it lightly as far as it effecting the waters ph i haven't heard of it.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

yes its cool are you going to break the pot?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure yet. Want the pot for my new bolivian rams. I got a male and female. Not so sure they will be a maiting pair though. They stuck together like glue for a week. Yesterday the male chased the female away everytime she came close.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I had two terracotta pots in my quarantine tank. There was no detectable change in water quality because of them.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

there completely harmless i had at one stage a tank set up for julichromis with a big pile small 1 litre pots at the back of the tank from floor to surface,and it yeilded my first susessful batch of young.
with a bit of care and an old hacksaw you can cut terracotta pots in half neatly if you take it slow and keep them wet while you cut
the only possible contamination can come from used pots that have had plants in as the pot will absorb minerals from the soil but this is negligable
the only problem is that there getting harder to find as most stores prefer the cheaper plastic rubbish i had a hard time recently finding some to re-pot some cacti


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought some today at The Hobby Lobby. Going to look for the hubby's hacksaw, and see what cool things I can make!
Thanks for all the responses!!!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If your gravel is deep enough you can bury the bottom half of the pot in the gravel for a half circle cave without the need to cut.


----------

